
Ask HN: How to create VCS-friendly resumes? - aviaryan
I have to get my resume ready in few days. I was lurking around for some VCS friendly tools and found  HackMyResume and JsonResume. I like the JSON way of making a resume but the themes available discarded some fields that I want to be visible. I am no good in CSS so I don&#x27;t want to edit the themes.
So what other options are available for me ?
======
maxaf
I've been keeping my resume in Markdown form in a private Gist for as long as
I can remember. This approach has stood the test of time despite Markdown
offering zero intrinsic support for either document structure in general, or
the task of writing a resume in particular. In that, it's a good light-weight
format that doesn't really get in the way. The plain-text nature makes it a
good choice for VCS. There are lots of ways to turn Markdown into a user-
friendly format like HTML or PDF. In short, it does everything I need and
nothing I don't.

My rule of thumb is to keep it simple and convenient. Compared to this, most
other approaches I've seen - especially ones that try to shoehorn everything
into some kind of data model - smell more like overengineering than anything
else.

------
Bootvis
I created a resume in LaTeX using a template I found somewhere. If you know a
bit of LaTeX, it's quite easy to make a good looking resume and of course,
LaTeX is just plaintext you can put in a VCS.

